# A few pictures of my new M6......



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

At last the sun came out for long enough for me to get some decent pictures of my new starship   




























Obiwan keeping an eye on the new imposter


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

You've been washing it Barry! - or has it got a leak? :wink:

Beautiful new starship, I like very much 8)

Dave


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Lovely car.

What made you choose the M6 over some of the other options at that price?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> You've been washing it Barry! - or has it got a leak? :wink:
> 
> Beautiful new starship, I like very much 8)
> 
> Dave


Thanks dave, washed it yes, it needs Swissol touches though next time your passing through :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Lovely car.
> 
> What made you choose the M6 over some of the other options at that price?


I tried lots of different cars but I was just sold on the M6, the only one that ran it close was the DB9 but I decided that can wait for another day.

I wanted the performance, excitement and the comfort......... plus I have been driving beemers for 18 years now and its the only one in the range that still does it for me


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

bloooming ell mate,

you gona and trapped a monster!!!

amazing car, brilliant. well done, def one of the top car or "the" top car we got on other marques now!

was in town late at night, passed by a Rs4 and M6 racing it seemed like, the noise the beemer made as it passed was well, like last night of the proms all over!!!

very nice mate

can we get some pics of the inside?

niko


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Top car Barry, very nice.

If I dare criticise such a car, and u know me, I dare, I always thought it was a fantastic looking car apart from the boot. A nice boot mod that smoothed the lines maybe? Go on u know u want to mod it!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Niko said:


> bloooming ell mate,
> 
> you gona and trapped a monster!!!
> 
> ...


Will have to take some inside pictures  , was racing my mates DB9 on Saturday morning from Wilmslow to Bolton........ most incredible drive made even better when a Porsche GT3 came along for the ride. It was short but oh so sweet........


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> Top car Barry, very nice.
> 
> If I dare criticise such a car, and u know me, I dare, I always thought it was a fantastic looking car apart from the boot. A nice boot mod that smoothed the lines maybe? Go on u know u want to mod it!


You know me Rich............. I like a big rear end on all of my women :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I may hate beemers but thats one stunning car. Except for the ass.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Top car Barry, very nice.
> ...


Lol lemme guess, Queens 'Fat Bottomed Girls' on the stereo.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lovely car, Barry. 

I take it you've bought KiTTcaTT a Z4M then? :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Lovely car, Barry.
> 
> I take it you've bought KiTTcaTT a Z4M then? :wink:


She is saving hard but for some reason I cannot give her the deposit any more, spent it somewhere........... :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


You know me to well


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I may hate beemers but thats one stunning car. Except for the ass.


I like em big :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks fantastic Barry - lucky man, a TT and an M6 for (very fast) trips to the tip, shopping etc


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Looks fantastic Barry - lucky man, a TT and an M6 for (very fast) trips to the tip, shopping etc


Have to be fast because the rubbish is in such small bags


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Lovely car Barry, I have have to say i wasn't too keen until i saw one in the flesh, and now [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Lovely car Barry, I have have to say i wasn't too keen until i saw one in the flesh, and now [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I always liked the looks and the performance but they were and still are over priced from new........... :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Should have bought a black one!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely car Barry, I have have to say i wasn't too keen until i saw one in the flesh, and now [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Well you're a lucky man its a fantastic piece of kit, a real bruiser


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Carlos said:


> Should have bought a black one!


To much cleaning...... I already have a black TT to try and keep clean. Cleaning does not come easily to me :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Heavy Metal.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I LIKE!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> I LIKE!


I like the hair........... I could hardly recognise you :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Lovely car.
> 
> What made you choose the M6 over some of the other options at that price?


Cause they're better than all other cars at that price. M5's & M6's rule the world don't you know :lol:

JK


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A cracking car Barry.

Now get yourself off to DMS & finish complete the job :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > bloooming ell mate,
> ...


Almost your own little Topgear episode, where they compared the AM Vantage, the M6 and the Carerra S. Can't remember who won on that day though. 

Mint car in any case. Congratulations, go steady now.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> A cracking car Barry.
> 
> Now get yourself off to DMS & finish complete the job :wink:


Thanks Paul, tell me about DMS? or point me to it at least


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

ResB said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Niko said:
> ...


In this case we all won, big grins, empty roads, bigger speeds and no incidents to report of............ awesome experience


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > A cracking car Barry.
> ...


As AmD & MTM are known as the Audi defacto tuners (not sure AmD still hold that crown), DMS are known in the UK as the defacto BMW & Porsche tuning house. Had my M5 done 1 week after delivery & the 535d M-Sport i had before that as well.

www.dmsautomotive.com

Ask for Mike & please mention me as i may want my next car doing :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Thanks for the info, I will check it out. Can they also take the limiter off?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


The re-map includes limiter removal.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

8) Cool car, well done, look forward to hearing about it


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Cool


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Stunning Obi  ............... warp speed 9 :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

any pics of the interior?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice car, how many petrol stations do you visit per day :roll: :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Have to say it does nothing for me, then again no BMW does...

As long as your happy with it


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Nice car, how many petrol stations do you visit per day :roll: :lol:


Averaging 11.7 mpg, so a lot more than I bargained for......... or at least what I told Sue it would be :lol: Worth every penny though


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car, how many petrol stations do you visit per day :roll: :lol:
> ...


That's about right, although i'm averaging 20mpg on longer journeys.

For instance, this week i had to do a Home to Camberley day return (just over 430miles) now in the M5 i'd have to almost fully refuel when arriving down South & have about 50miles left in the tank when i get home, that being a total of about Â£105 in fuel, but this week's trip was in the A4 Cab & i did the entire trip on 1 tank & still had a few miles spare, so about Â£48 for the same trip.

The range in M5's & M6's is shocking, but i guess BMW thought at least when the owners have to keep stopping for fuel they're not filling up with Â£80-90 like i often did with the RS6, perhaps Â£50-60 appears easier on the pocket (like we believe that  )

As another guide, i can just manage between 3 & 4 laps of The Nurburgring on a single tank of fuel


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I can cope with the mileage but I am nowhere near ready for Nurburgring. The cars potential far outweighs my abilities. Sounds like I need to save up hard as well as learn fast to take up that option :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


What affect does the remap have on the warranty and the insurance?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


The DMS re-map is undetectable so although my insurers are aware & charged me an extra Â£100, it should have no impact on the warranty.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> The DMS re-map is undetectable so although my insurers are aware & charged me an extra Â£100, it should have no impact on the warranty.


Cool


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Paul

Spoken with Mike....... mentioned your future discount :wink:

The re-map sounds impressive on paper, did you notice the difference as much as you would have hoped for?

Also whereas I can see the electronics and gears not being an issue, what about the clutch? Any issues or reported issues?

Appreciate any advice?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Paul
> 
> Spoken with Mike....... mentioned your future discount :wink:
> 
> ...


Cheers,

A noticable difference straight off. It's low range in higher gears (3rd through 7th) & mid range in the lower gears (1st & 2nd) where you feel the biggest difference & theirs even an awesome power kick at about 7000rpm which was not their OEM. More than i expected for sure.

As for the mechanics, i've no real idea as i know of SMG gearboxes failing with both the M3, CSL & M5 & that on stock motors so no idea what stress the mapping would put on the SMG, although i've noticed no problems to date. It appears some SMG's are stronger than others. The SMG does not really have a clutch, being true Sequential Manual so no stress their that i'm aware of.

As already said, i can't speak of them highly enough as they really are a top outfit.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Barry - I've been out in Paul's M5 and all I can say is ..... just do it  

The power is just awesome 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Barry - I've been out in Paul's M5 and all I can say is ..... just do it
> 
> The power is just awesome 8)


Yep, I polished it and the shine was awesome  - never got feel the power though  (but I did hear it with my one working ear  )

You need to get a BigJon driving day Barry...sent Jackie to do it a couple of years ago, she's only just stopped grinning :roll: - though her driving is only just less than scary :wink:

Seriously though, I reckon with a car like yours it would be a worthwhile investment (and J's driving did improve enormously)

Dave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Barry - I've been out in Paul's M5 and all I can say is ..... just do it
> ...


Was thinking the same Dave, just got to sort out the time :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Paul........... oh and Paul :lol:

I will take a lot closer look when I get back from Portugal


----------

